# Official ATI Driver Cleaner???



## LanksL (Aug 19, 2004)

Hi guys!

Is there any official ATI Driver Cleaner i could get???

Or what is the best or maybe safest driver cleaner???

thanx


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 19, 2004)

I use this one:

http://www.driverheaven.net/cleaner/

It works very well


----------



## rana (Aug 19, 2004)

*ATI Driverpage*



			
				LanksL said:
			
		

> Hi guys!
> 
> Is there any official ATI Driver Cleaner i could get???
> 
> ...



Hi,
use the ATI Version to delete all ATI Stuff from your HD !

http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/misc/catalystutils.html


----------



## 15th Warlock (Aug 20, 2004)

rana said:
			
		

> Hi,
> use the ATI Version to delete all ATI Stuff from your HD !
> 
> http://www.ati.com/support/drivers/misc/catalystutils.html



The problem with that utility is that it erases all Ati software, including all the demos installed, and I don't want to install the demos again every time I have to change drivers.
Besides, it leaves a lot of Ati related registry keys, I know this because I've run both driver cleaner and regcleaner after using the Ati software remover, and both of them find Ati keys on my registry, so, it doesn't clean up all of your previous settings.


----------



## Slayerstaps (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah, thats true it still leaves a lot of stuff around...


----------

